# Help with puppy name



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Hi all,

We are getting our new puppy in a couple weeks and need to think of a name. I have been looking all over th Internet but can't decide!! It's a boy and I have always wanted to name a dog a human name. Something unique that you wouldn't expect to be a dogs name. Suggestions??


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I was going to go with Enzo if we had picked a boy.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

These have all been names of real cockapoos I know. 

Stanley, Hector, Otis, Herbie, Winston, Wilbur, Hugo, Rocco, Humphrey.


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

We have an Enzo but I also like Dante


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, these are all names that I have heard of dog's called that made me laugh - Paul, Eric and Peter, other names I think would be good are Frank, Norman, Steve, Trevor, Kevin, Bob and Nigel.
(just looked at your user name and guess you are Steve, so maybe not that one!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo great I've got loads spare lol.... Ralph, Boris, Byron,Clive,Clyde,Hector, Eddie,Jesse,Hamish, Angus,Cyril,Bertie, Dougie,Reuben,Winston xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

If we had a boy cockapoo we were going to call him rupert or Arthur. I like Karen's suggestion of boris!

Are there any names you have in mind already?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I like Bob. You don't hear many did named Bob or Lenny. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faybee (Jul 30, 2013)

If we get a boy cockapoo further down the line we want to call him Winston, my OH dog is called Dylan and his old dog was Stan!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Hi, these are all names that I have heard of dog's called that made me laugh - Paul, Eric and Peter, other names I think would be good are Frank, Norman, Steve, Trevor, Kevin, Bob and Nigel.
> (just looked at your user name and guess you are Steve, so maybe not that one!)


I think Steve is a funny/brilliant name for a dog. 

Other human names I can think of: David or Philip..!


Monty Don has a dog called Nigel.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

We named ours Frankie, and use Frank sometimes if we want to make ourselves laugh. We joke about naming our second dog "Beans" so we have Frank and Beans.. makes us laugh a bit more.

I wanted Walter, Norman, and some other old man names, but OH wouldn't allow it. She's such a buzzkill..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My friend had a golden named Bob...loved him, and his name was fun to say....we called him bobby sometimes too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Human male names - I had a winston, and I now have a Ralph, so they are my fav's
Another I like is albie, (albie a good dog)!!!
Selwyn? (A boy in my 4 year olds class!!) 
Brian, roger, Harry,
Or none human: Barclay, Bentley & Huntley


----------



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Thanks so much!!! Lots of great names in there. I really like Winston too. Bob was also one that I have been considering. I'm just having a hard time committing to something!  

Other names I like are: Oliver, Flynn, Wilson, Bentley, Bo (but I'm scared that sounds too much like NO!)


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

StephStew said:


> Thanks so much!!! Lots of great names in there. I really like Winston too. Bob was also one that I have been considering. I'm just having a hard time committing to something!
> 
> Other names I like are: Oliver, Flynn, Wilson, Bentley, Bo (but I'm scared that sounds too much like NO!)


Winston and Oliver were two finalists on our list as well. Oliver was real close, but I say my "L"s weird (my OH pokes fun) so I vetoed that one.

Bo could be difficult because of the "No" thing, but shouldn't be the reason you don't choose the name.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 9, 2013)

Ross, Russell, Newman, Jett, Brett, Connor, Sean, Darcy, Stuart. We also really liked Rooney.

I am partial to human names too, although my husband would have preferred Fluffy, Spot, or Rover.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I like Bo - and that's what Barac Obama has called his dog. If its good enough for the president, its good enough for a cockapoo!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola has a friend at daycare called Christopher..he's so adorable and it's mainly cos his name is so proper! Can't help but love him! I also know of a dog called Dave! Love it.

Finn
Finlay
Rufus
Rupert
Ernie
Arthur
Harold
James
Jimbob


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I like Reuben or Monty for boys. If Lola had been a boy she was definitely going to be Monty!


----------



## News up (Jun 7, 2013)

There is a cockapoo by my house called Colin !!! Also how about wilf, frank, boris, George , Archie ....?


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

We went with Dexter and Alfie but I also liked George, Basil and Charlie and Jack has just come to mind!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know of any dogs at all called Ludwig!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I've always liked the name Rupert. I also like Otis or Marvin.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Colin is a fab name!! We had a cat called Dave and another called Spike


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

StephStew - have you decided yet?


----------



## Kipling krazy (Apr 23, 2013)

When we named ours Alfie it seemed like every new pet registering at the vets was an Alfie or Archie! Had rabbits named Oscar, George and Chalky in our family.


----------



## TuckerJenkins (Aug 20, 2013)

Roy.

Enough said.


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

It's gotta be Jarvis! X


----------



## luna2013 (Aug 31, 2013)

We had a rescue dog (already named) called Roy! Slightly embarrassing practicing recall but he was a lovely fella!


----------

